# 50/50 Raffle for Rescue, win big money!!!



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

A 50/50 Raffle is going to be held at the Specialty, but anyone that wishes
to get tickets before the show or if your not attending, can do so with Pay Pal.
So its open to anyone wanting to participate.
Jim Hunter will match the funds made in the raffle, up to $1,000 dollars.
Half goes to the winning ticket and the other half to AMA Rescue.
Jim is donating in Memory of his sweet wife, Denise Hunter.

Just go to the American Maltese Rescue website and use the Paypal button. The selling of tickets by Paypal will end on Friday, May 15th, so the tickets already sold can be taken to the Specialty and put in the 50/50 barrel, for drawing.
I plan on getting some myself. Hope you join the fun and excitement. :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I will definitely get some tickets Edie...I'm sorry for Jim's loss and glad to honor her memory and help raise funds for the pups.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a great thing to do, a beautiful tribute. I will be buying some next week also. Thanks Edie/


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I should have said to comment on the Paypal link that it is for 50/50 raffle. Thanks


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Edie,

I'm happy to contribute--I don't see a paypal button on the site--where do I find it? 

Thanks
Kim


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> Edie,
> 
> I'm happy to contribute--I don't see a paypal button on the site--where do I find it?
> 
> ...


Kim - Here's the link: https://www.americanmalteserescue.org/
The PayPal button is at the very top to the right. And then when you go on Paypal you'll see where you can comment and write that it's for the 50/50 raffle.
And of course I'll be donating. So sweet of Jim. I got to meet him and Denise at the Nationals in Orlando. Such a loss.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the directions Susan. I'll go donate from the computer as soon as Tyler wakes up-he's a late sleeper and I'm being lazy on a Saturday morning!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

A little about Denise, for those that didnt know her. She and her husband Jim were both nurses and had the biggest caring heart of anyone I know.
She and Jim went to a Specialty and were hooked on wanting to be a part of showing and raising quality American Maltese Dogs.
They joined the AMA Assoc. and got a boy named Toppa, from the breeder Tammy Simon. Denise did the grooming and Jim showed them.
They had a few litters and Jim still has Faith, that I think will be at this Specialty. Denise was the Chairperson for the Texas Specialty, a few years ago. She was also a huge supporter of AMA Rescue.
Denise loved, loved, loved her dogs. She was a very good friend to so many and I was fortunate to call her my good friend also.
So, it was a total heart break to lose this wonderful lady. She was also a member of Spoiled Maltese.
I know she would be so proud and moved to have this done for Rescue, in her honor and Memory.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am excited about this raffle!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bought my tickets!! Nothing like a fun event for a great cause. :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just bought my tickets for the 50/50 draw. Good luck everyone! 


Bump!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

bump and I just bought my tickets. Good luck everyone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Will these tickets be available for cash at Nationals? If so, how do I find where they are offered?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to give everyone an update on the 50/50 raffle. Unfortunately, no one I know on the Maltese groups was the winning ticket, myself included. The prize money soared up, as the last minute ticket buying reached its peak. 
Jim Hunter, in the last few minutes offered to match $3,000 and everyone scrambled for tickets.
The winning ticket went to a gentleman. He won $3,000 and Rescue $3,000.
What an amazing event this was. 
Would have been nice if someone from SM had won OR ME, LOL , but it was all for a good cause.
Thanks to all that donated and bought the 50/50 tickets. :chili::aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations to the winner, that's OK, it's all about the rescues and a memorial to Mr. Hunter's wife. That must have been an exciting scramble at the end.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Fantastic news


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Edie, did I hear correctly that the gentleman who won donated most of it back?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good news for rescues!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I was told the gentleman from Scotland won. I bought tickets & misplaced them until the drawing was over! Duhhhhh! I am happy for the winner & rescue!


----------

